# МРТ грудного отдела



## sent1 (13 Мар 2014)

Добрый день, начала болеть шея и левая лопатка , боли отдавали в руку ,  прошел МРТ грудного отдела. Ставили в область плеча и лопатки новокаиновые блокады, стало лучше, можно сказать, что все прошло но вот припухлость с левой стороны в области мышцы снова появилась, (в области подмышки левой) и теперь боли в лопатке, после масажа (бытовой) с мазью кетонал боль уходит, стоет немного простыть и опять ноет левое плечо, лопатка (левая и правая) и левая рука от плеча до локтя тянет. И постоянно хрустит в плечах А в лопатке боль прощупывается, когда пальцами надавливаешь на верх лопатки. лимфоузлы проверил, отклонений нет. Фотки прикрепляю, Вы могли бы посмотреть?


----------



## vbl15 (14 Мар 2014)

sent1 написал(а):


> начала болеть шея и левая лопатка , боли отдавали в руку ,


А почему грудной отдел, если болит шея плече и лопатка?


----------



## sent1 (14 Мар 2014)

vbl15 написал(а):


> А почему грудной отдел если болит шея плече и лопатка?


Доброй ночи))Дело в том, что я хотел пройти два отдела шейный и грудной, т.к болела лопатка, с лева  и была припухлость на мышце в области подмышки (узи лимф узлов сделали написали все отлично) на что мне сказали делай грудной, а шейный захватят. вот так.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Мар 2014)

Нужна шея.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Мар 2014)

sent1 написал(а):


> Дело в том, что я хотел пройти два отдела шейный и грудной,


В том-то и дело, что Вы сами чего-то хотели, а не пошли сразу к специалисту. Своевременное обращение к мануальному терапевту реально экономит деньги. Мы не назначаем ненужных излишних исследований и лечим вас, больных, а не снимки. Теперь сделайте все правильно: сначала к мануальному терапевту, а уж от него, с его направлением, к рентгенологу.


----------



## sent1 (15 Мар 2014)

Добрый вечер, т.е вы рекомендуете к мануальному терпевту? Пройти курс массажей а потом на ренген или мрт?


----------



## doc (15 Мар 2014)

sent1 написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, т.е вы рекомендуете к мануальному терпевту? Пройти курс массажей а потом на ренген или мрт?


Рентген и прочие исследования делаются для уточнения диагноза.
Доктор должен сначала Вас посмотреть, поставить предварительный диагноз и только тогда назначить необходимые дообследования.


----------



## sent1 (15 Мар 2014)

Добрый день! спасибо за ответ.
Дело в том, что доктор и смотрел, он же и делал блокады 7 штук это было в сентябре месяце, обратился я к нему когда уже масаж (бытовой) не помогал, вот он и назначал мрт грудного отдела, я задал вопрос, может шейнйго тоже?  мне ответили, что шейный захватится на мрт. вот сделали 7 блокад новакаиновых, все утихло, но припухлость на мышце с левой стороны  опять появилась, я ее спутал с лимфатическими узлами, поэтому и сделал узи лимфатических узлов, и начало отдавать в руку до локтя. Доктор посоветовал гимнастику и бассейн. т.к приемы и все остальное платное на том мы и разошлись, т.к боль ушла но если честно то только на 6 блокаде. Начал мазать диклофенак  клеил нанопласт итд, остановился на кетонале крем вроде зиму помогал, сейчас как то не очень пропивал диклофенак сейчас иногда найз. Прокалывал мельгаму. когда под горячим душем стою и разогреваю лопатки - большое облегчение. Вот остается теперь пойти к мануальному терапевту попробывать пройти курс масажей! уже и не знаю 32 года а такое впечатление что 62 года))

кстате пил еще терафлекс адванс тоже сказал доктор!


----------



## sent1 (24 Июн 2014)

Добрый день, ну вот прошел курс массажа 11 сеансов, записался в бассейн. в спорт зал , боль в лопатке не проходит, теперь еще и тянет левую руку до локтя. Сходил к хирургу, чтобы он посмотрел узелок под мышкой, он сказал, что это головка мышцы (странно, в правой подмышке в мышце нет ни чего). Тянет лопатку шею, короче не знаю, еще неделю позанимаюсь понаблюдаю, и пойду к неврологу, может УВТ сделаю, короче уже не знаю чего пить и делать. Тело стало хрустеть все и лопатки и шея и руки и ноги, ни то что хрустеть, а конкретно, я вообще не паникер, но слышать это жуть, у меня на расстоянии метра на работе слышат,  судя по тому как меня смотрел хирург, то это жуть почти на расстоянии метра, потрогал и все, я думал узи пройти, сказал не надо это головка мышцы, начнешь заниматься меньше станет. Чего делать???? ХЕЛП???


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2014)

Обратитесь к другому мануальному терапевту для нормальной диагностики и лечения. Нужно смотреть шею и область лопатки.
Массажист, судя по результату, тоже был бестолковый.


----------



## sent1 (24 Июн 2014)

Спасибо, Скажите, пожалуйста я проходил МРТ грудного отдела, мне сказали, что шейный захватиться, может, все таки нужно пройти Мрт шейного отдела? и как быть с лопаткой, плечем? что нужно пройти, чтобы получше узнать?


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2014)

У Вас опять поезд впереди паровоза.
Допустим, сделали МРТ. От этого события боль ведь не затихнет. Всё равно придётся искать доктора для лечения, правильно? Так начните с поисков нормального врача. Может, ему рентген будет нужен, а не МРТ. Или ещё что-то.


----------



## sent1 (24 Июн 2014)

Т.е я правильно понимаю, обратиться к неврологу (невропатолог)?


----------



## doc (24 Июн 2014)

К мануальному терапевту, думаю, полезнее будет.


----------



## sent1 (24 Июн 2014)

окей спасибо!
Буду искать специалиста! ОТПИШУСЬ!!!
Еще раз СПАСИБО ЗА ОТВЕТ!

Скажите пожалуйста, вот такой вопрос а что , правда что может прощупываться  головка мышцы? просто я в интернете переискал все а ответ не нашел, может она не заметило что нибудь?


----------

